# [FAQ] UN11: Disabling screen blanking (not xscreensaver)

## pjp

Needs work...

Navigation: [Uncategorized] [Table of Contents]

Disabling screen blanking (not xscreensaver)

Console

X Windows

References:  These merged threads and this one

----------

